# Airbrush pricing - Did I miss the boat?



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

What is up with the PS900 and other pricing? I see people post about how the airbrushes are $60 and with a discount are ~$38. I looked on the site and they are now $110. That price is very close to an Iwata, so was there some deal that I missed?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Put in a discount code of bigfish1 and its $71.47...Not as good as last December but still a good price for the what you're getting.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a very nice brush for the money. It has a great deal of latitude. If you order the 3mm needle and nozzle for it you can spray thicker stuff too such as pearls. (You may have to thin them a bit, but I've done it a bunch of times).

I also discovered that you should probably not soak the nozzle from the PS900 in lacquer thinner if your shooting enamels. The nozzle has a very fine gasket on it and the lacquer likes to eat it. 

And I found that if you need parts for the thing, they are very reasonably priced overall. 

Good buy in my book.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Although the "bigfish1" discount code didn't work, the PS900 is now $59.99 and they give you a 6 foot braided air hose free.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Now $49.95
http://www.buyairbrushes.com/store.php/categories/airbrush-set-menu


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I've got a Tamiya single airbrush, NIB, item 74519 for $50 + $5 ship if anyone wants it...I bought it for $70 + shipping from a Hong Kong supplier...was a pretty good price IIRC.

I'm not going to use it....just sitting in a drawer. Drop me a PM if interested.

http://www.missing-lynx.com/reviews/other/tamair/tamair.htm

http://www.tamiya-model.com/shop/tamiya-74519-tamiya-spraywork-hg-single-airbrush-p-6536.html?currency=USD


----------



## mcess (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone know if buyairbrushes is still in business? I ordered replacement needles months ago with no results. E mailed and called about order but got no replies. Telephone never even answered. Finally called credit card co and they refunded purchase price. Really wanted replacement needles and nozzles and price was good especially in comparison to Iwata prices.


----------



## cdwilder (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys,
This is Clint Wilder from BuyAirbrushes.com. I've spoken with some of you in the past on the phone or by email, but that was always as an employee of the company. 

I Just wanted to stop by and let you guys know that I just bought the company from the former owners and we are changing things around here! I've switched the website to a better software platform so it will be more user friendly and transparent for ordering and such.

I'm also implementing what I call my CSI plan. Stands for Customer Service Initiative. So we're talking about email getting returned, phones answered and messages being called back etc.

Those of you that I have dealt with in my former capacity know that my #1 goal is to take care of my customers no matter what. In the past my hands were tied as to what I could do, but not anymore!!!

MCESS, send me a private message with your address and the needles that you wanted and I will send the out to you today. No charge, just my way of saying sorry for having a poor experience. I apologize that we dropped the ball on your order.

Now, I don't want to sound to commercial here, so I'll just say briefly that if anybody wants a screaming deal on our brand new PS910 airbrush, just send me a PM and I will hook you up with a coupon code for $25 off.

Thanks, and good fishing!!!!


----------

